

Manifest Destiny - winestock
http://westhunt.wordpress.com/2013/03/28/manifest-destiny/

======
Millennium
At first I thought the thing in the design's canton was a hurricane, and that
the shirt was trying to make some kind of environmentalist statement. Please
tell me I'm not the only one with that initial reaction.

Then again, given "Manifest Destiny", I'm still trying to puzzle out whether
this is actually positive or negative. That phrase isn't one that history has
looked upon kindly.

